# Almost wet myself on this one



## gromett (May 9, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Brilliant


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rats! u-tube have withdrawn it   

Anyone got another link to it please?

Paul


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Also Here


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

Absolutely brilliant, wonder why u tube deleted it ?????????/


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Very good. Thanks, Grom. Granny power rules, eh?

Gerald


----------

